# Tiny pouches



## six30nine (Aug 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I got some Navy SEAL pouches from Warrior. They seemed small compared to the one that came on my SimpleShot Scout, but it didn't take long to get used to the size. The full-size Scout doesn't fit my hand well, so I ordered a new frame from a well-known vendor. Being fairly new to slingshots and wanting to try out some different band materials, I ordered a variety of pre-made band sets at the same time.

The pouches that came on all of the band sets are tiny. I don't know the exact dimensions, but they're about a half inch shorter and quite a bit narrower than the SEAL pouches. They're somewhat usable with 5/16" ammo, but fiddly and uncomfortable with the 7/16" steel and 5/8" marbles I prefer.

One one hand, it helps me figure out what does and doesn't work for me, but on the other hand having to replace all the pouches before use defeats the value and convenience of buying pre-made bands.

The vendor is a high-level shooter and claims to use the same band sets with bigger/heavier ammo. I find it hard to believe, but don't have enough experience to really know what I'm talking about yet.

I know lighter pouches can help increase ammo velocity. Are there other advantages to trying to use the smallest pouch possible, or should they just go in the spare parts box until I build a BB shooter?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I like those pouches for speed shooting marbles because I can grip the ammo not the pouch so easily and they retract nicely when fired so they clear PFS/Gappers very nicely

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If your bandsets come with the really small microfiber pouches they were most probably assembled in China. The pouches are the most common, and lowest cost there. That's just a fact of economic efficiency.

The pricepoint should make it worthwhile to buy them and change the pouch for larger ammo.

There is no advantage to the average shooter for using a pouch narrower than the diameter of your ammo.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

KawKan said:


> If your bandsets come with the really small microfiber pouches they were most probably assembled in China. The pouches are the most common, and lowest cost there. That's just a fact of economic efficiency.
> The pricepoint should make it worthwhile to buy them and change the pouch for larger ammo.
> There is no advantage to the average shooter for using a pouch narrower than the diameter of your ammo.


I should have added that last bit as a caveat thanks!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## six30nine (Aug 11, 2020)

KawKan said:


> If your bandsets come with the really small microfiber pouches they were most probably assembled in China. The pouches are the most common, and lowest cost there. That's just a fact of economic efficiency.
> 
> The pricepoint should make it worthwhile to buy them and change the pouch for larger ammo.
> 
> There is no advantage to the average shooter for using a pouch narrower than the diameter of your ammo.


I suspect you know the bands and pouches I'm talking about. The economic factor is a bit inconvenient, but makes sense. Until I figure out which band material I like best, I can experiment with a few pre-made sets and use the small pouches to try and recruit nieces and nephews into our slingshot hobby.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

As long as the pouch covers the ammo and the tie-ends are not interfering with the hold, it'll work... there are also pouches that taper towards the centre (hourglass shape) and those are great for when we want to grab the ammo rather than the pouch. For me, I prefer minimal pouches. The Navy Seal from Warrior is a very good size... But there are also guys that will insist that big pouches are more manly... well you know, "pouch" and all ...

TBH, after shooting and collecting slingshots for a while we tend to build up an inventory of random pouches... some we will like and keep using while others just sit in a box somewhere...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"TBH, after shooting and collecting slingshots for a while we tend to build up an inventory of random pouches... some we will like and keep using while others just sit in a box somewhere..." You mean the stuff we throw in with a trade?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

flipgun said:


> "TBH, after shooting and collecting slingshots for a while we tend to build up an inventory of random pouches... some we will like and keep using while others just sit in a box somewhere..." You mean the stuff we throw in with a trade?


 ...and that too!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

You are very likely referring to the small microfiber pouches from China, where the preferred steel ammo size seems to range between 6 and 8 mm for 10 to 15 yard competition purposes. Microfiber pouches hardly deform after significant use, as opposed to leather pouches - a major advantage.

Generally speaking for the purpose of maximizing projectile velocity and accuracy, it is best to calibrate the pouch size to that of the ammo diameter and weight to minimize the adverse effects of excessive pouch material weight and potential aerodynamic flutter.

A pouch length which corresponds roughly 3 to 4 times the diameter of the ammo being used, and a pouch width of roughly 1.5 times the ammo diameter, is what has worked best for me until now when making homemade leather pouches.

Using ammo of a size that exceeds the width of the pouch is better avoided for safety reasons. A "one size fits all" approach basically does not work.

Moreover, It does not make any sense having a very large pouch to shoot relatively small ammo from an efficiency point of view, not to mention the increased likelihood of hand slap from flat bands in particular when draw weight and ammo weight are not more or less matched.

In other words, those small pouches you have will be great for smaller steel or lead ammo calibers. The size of the slingshot frame is largely irrelevant providing that it is structurally sound to handle the draw weights involved for the ammo you wish to use, unless you're intent on shooting 13 mm (.50 cal.) and up, where larger inner fork widths (ideally 7 cm for better clearance) and a stronger frame do need to be considered.


----------



## Bellman (Jun 25, 2020)

I'm pretty sure I know which pouches and company you're mentioning. I have some of them as well. I *can *use them for 3/8 steel, but I like the larger laminated leather pouches I make better. I just carefully clip the tying material and replace them.

Charles


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Pebble Shooter said:


> You are very likely referring to the small microfiber pouches from China, where the preferred steel ammo size seems to range between 6 and 8 mm for 10 to 15 yard competition purposes. Microfiber pouches hardly deform after significant use, as opposed to leather pouches - a major advantage.
> 
> Generally speaking for the purpose of maximizing projectile velocity and accuracy, it is best to calibrate the pouch size to that of the ammo diameter and weight to minimize the adverse effects of excessive pouch material weight and potential aerodynamic flutter.
> 
> ...


Except from The Slingshot Bible. LOL!

Very clear and useful rules of thumb there good post 

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are some picks of the pouches I'm using now that I'm shooting 1/4" to 3/8" steel a lot. The smallest is ~40mm long and the largest is 50mm long, I use nothing bigger. The first from the top through the third from the top I use for 1/4' and 5/16" the third and forth I use both 1/4" and 5/16" the 5th for 5/16" and 3/8", and the 6th and 7th are pretty non specific and are good for 1/4" thru 3/8" ball.










wll


----------

